# Honda HS Restoration Advice?



## RAD (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello - I've been a long time Honda fan. My first Honda experience was with a 1985 Honda Big Red my Dad brought home when I was 13 years old. We still own it today and it starts up every time! Since then I've bought other Honda ATV's, motorcycles, lawnmowers, and cars.

A few years ago after a horrible experience with a brand new Troy Bilt Snowblower, I picked up a Honda HS624 Track Model. It's an awesome little machine and easily took care of multiple 14+ inch snowstorms we had last year in the Boston area. 

I'd like to give it a mini-restoration this year. The auger and auger housing is showing it's age. I don't know if I should strip the paint, use something like a POR15 and then Honda Red to bring it back to like new? Or simply scuff up the paint, remove the surface rust, use Rustoleum primer, then Honda Red, then Clear? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

Have some fun with it and do a color change!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Boy, that's a tough one to call. The POR15 might be a longer lasting route if you plan to continue to use it.

Oh, welcome to SBF, glad to have you join the family. How about a picture or two to show off the before and after on your restoration work.


----------



## Mullet Racing (Nov 13, 2015)

I just did the same thing as you, my 624 was starting to look a but rough, i tore it down to pieces, re painted all the black with rustoleum, had a body guy sandblast prime and re paint the auger housing, he was a but off on the color match, new 624 decals, added the auger housing extension, and made a work light mount with a LED flood, changed all the bearings, seals and grease in the right side transmission along the way too


----------



## RAD (Nov 21, 2012)

fake_usa said:


> Have some fun with it and do a color change!


Can't do it - love my Honda Red! When I was kid my friends had Ferrari's and Porsche's on their bedroom walls, I had a 1986 Honda ATC250R on mine! 



bwdbrn1 said:


> Boy, that's a tough one to call. The POR15 might be a longer lasting route if you plan to continue to use it.
> 
> Oh, welcome to SBF, glad to have you join the family. How about a picture or two to show off the before and after on your restoration work.


Thanks for the welcome. I'm not sure if I should go POR15 or simply sand, prime, and paint.



Mullet Racing said:


> I just did the same thing as you, my 624 was starting to look a but rough, i tore it down to pieces, re painted all the black with rustoleum, had a body guy sandblast prime and re paint the auger housing, he was a but off on the color match, new 624 decals, added the auger housing extension, and made a work light mount with a LED flood, changed all the bearings, seals and grease in the right side transmission along the way too


Thanks for posting! Looks great! Where did you get the new decals and box extension? I don't have access to sand blasting so while that's certainly the best way to do it, I'll have to resort to my drill and wire wheel. BTW, how much did it set you back to have a body guy do the blasting and paint work?


----------



## Mullet Racing (Nov 13, 2015)

The body guy is a old family friend so he charged me $150, I just really wanted paint that actually had hardener in it because of all the abuse it takes, for everything else I just used the wire wheel and black rustoleum, decals I got from the Honda dealer and the box from c-equipment.ca,


----------

